# Posting my first pic (** WARNING - 1.2 Mb Download**)



## Colin C (28 Feb 2006)

Hi to all, 
some of you might have seen some of my post ( i hope there have helped someone :wink: ). 
Its alittle something I made for my Karate teacher, as you can see from the lighter it is not very big.




[/img]


----------



## Matt1245 (1 Mar 2006)

Wow, thats fantastic,, small, but perfectly formed.

Where's the dovetails on the drawers tho? :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## Unlucky Alf (1 Mar 2006)

Colin C":1wfovxsm said:


> alittle something I made for my Karate teacher



Tell the wuss he should be able to chop much bigger pieces of wood than that if he expects to be taken seriously as an instructor :lol: 

I imagine it must be very frustrating trying to construct something that small, Don't think that i'd have the patience. I'm guessing that this isn't your first minature, it looks far too accomplished for an early atempt.

-----------
Simon


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

Matt1245":3cnsw3yl said:


> Where's the dovetails on the drawers tho? :lol:
> 
> Matt.


Well spotted no dovetails in that one but I have been doing a chest of draw for my mother and that does have them :lol: ( i will post pic )
Unlucky Alf, its not my first, I have been an Antique restorer for 22 years but I will post pics of my first one ( it was a pizy for my sister about 12 years ago), that is a chest of draws too


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

This is the one for my mother ( yet to be finished )


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

For that I had to regrind an old needle file to cut out the dovetails (hammer) \/


----------



## Matt1245 (1 Mar 2006)

Those dovetails look great, would love to see the marking guage you use :lol: 

Not sure about the top, personally think i'd go with a flat top rather than the plane chic :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

Matt1245":371f7x0i said:


> Those dovetails look great, would love to see the marking guage you use :lol:
> 
> Not sure about the top, personally think i'd go with a flat top rather than the plane chic :lol:
> 
> Matt.


 :lol: I use a cutting gauge but will not be making many like that again for a long time ](*,) 
I will have to pull my finger out and finish the top as that one is temporary :roll: :wink:
I will have to go to bed soon as I have a pair of very nice Georgeian Sofa table to repair before the end of the week ( they have had a ruff life to say lest )


----------



## Philly (1 Mar 2006)

Very nice, Colin! What great little projects,
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mar 2006)

The world's smallest dovetails? Very nice


----------



## Alf (1 Mar 2006)

Coo, someone's obviously a masochist! :lol: Lovely work, Colin. What's the scale? I made a small, well, "thing" (not sure what you'd properly call it) in 1/12 a while back and I remember it drove me nuts. ](*,) 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (1 Mar 2006)

Colin, some job! DTs are hard enough to do full size, to accomplish them in that scale make take some patience.

Andy


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

dedee":3brpmdhh said:


> Colin, some job! DTs are hard enough to do full size, to accomplish them in that scale make take some patience.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy, 
Dont get me wronge but I do get :? when peolpe say that dovetail are hard, its one of the only joints that you cut one side and use that to make the other side. 
I have found as long as you make out clearly they are not so bad but you are right about the ones on those draws, I will not be doing them for a while.
Ps the hardest for me have been secret mitre dovetails


----------



## gwaithcoed (1 Mar 2006)

Wow, That is fantastic, I don't know how you would have the patience to do that. =D> 

Alan.


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Mar 2006)

Lovely work, Colin.

I'm sure some before and after pictures of your restoration work would also be interesting.

Paul


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

Paul Chapman":3dz1bln7 said:


> Lovely work, Colin.
> 
> I'm sure some before and after pictures of your restoration work would also be interesting.
> 
> Paul


I was thinking of doing that, so now some one has asked I will.
I did some carving at the Guildhall in the city last year, it is the bigest job I have done on own( have been working for myself for three years )


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Mar 2006)

Colin,

Great \/ Looking forward to it.

Paul


----------



## matt (1 Mar 2006)

I'm curious to know the size of your workshop...


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

Its 18 feet by 10, I would have liked bigger but this sort of fell in my lap ( a bad job that I had to get dipped and the dipper had it there ), I was got to get 24 x 12 at lest but this has cost about £1000 with electric and insurlation  .
At the moment it keeps my costs down \/


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

Some pic of the carving I did for the Guildhall


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)




----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)




----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)




----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Mar 2006)

Wow, Colin, that's nice work   

When I hear or read about all this fabulous restoration work (Windsor Castle, Guildhall, etc) I often wonder where these craftsmen are. Nice to know that there is at least one in our midst.

If you have more examples it would be lovely to see it.

Paul


----------



## Colin C (1 Mar 2006)

Thanks and watch this space


----------



## Colin C (3 May 2006)

I have now got around to finishing that chest of draws as it was my mum's birthday last saturday (80 :shock: )
It was just in time ( friday night )


----------



## Colin C (3 May 2006)

One of the big draws


----------



## Colin C (3 May 2006)

Now with the hole thing polished and handle fitted


----------



## Pete W (3 May 2006)

More amazing work, Colin 

How big is that? Looks about the right size for a couple of teabags :shock: :lol:


----------



## Woodythepecker (3 May 2006)

Very nice Colin, very nice indeed.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Colin C (3 May 2006)

Forgot to measure it but I will be seeing it and my mum soon, so I will let you 
know how big it is  
Thanks glad you like it
I will also post some pics of the one I did for my sister about 12 years ago


----------



## Chris Knight (3 May 2006)

Colin,
Great job - I love it and I expect your Mum will too.


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 May 2006)

Another cracking piece of work, Colin =D> 

Bet your Mum really liked it.

Paul


----------



## DaveL (3 May 2006)

I know my mum would love that, so I hope yours does, very nice work. 8)


----------



## Colin C (5 May 2006)

Well now the one I made for my sister


----------



## Colin C (5 May 2006)

This was the oval I was talking about at woodex ( for the people that where there on sunday)




It is about 1/2 an inch high and about 3/4 in wide


----------



## Colin C (5 May 2006)

The ogee feet and more small hand cut dovetail, plus this was done in a spare bedroom on a desk that was in there and before you ask yes I think I was a little mad at the time :wink:


----------



## Colin C (5 May 2006)

Steve Maskery this was all hand veneered with animal glue, if you pm me your email address I will try to do you a small video on how to, its not that hard.
It will be no problem for you from what I have seen you have made


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 May 2006)

Colin C":3o1hiyw1 said:


> yes I think I was a little mad at the time :wink:



Maybe, Colin, but in a very creative sort of way :wink: Another very nice piece of work =D> 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)

Some of you ask for some of my restorering, here you go


----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)




----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)




----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)




----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)




----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)




----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)




----------



## Chris Knight (11 May 2006)

Colin,
That looks like excellent work. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## DaveL (11 May 2006)

Colin, 

Magic stuff. :shock: 
So did you have a picture of how the arms should be or is it a set piece that you can refer to other copies of?
Your matching of the finish looks perfect. =D>


----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)

DaveL":1l2gphm8 said:


> Colin,
> 
> Magic stuff. :shock:
> So did you have a picture of how the arms should be or is it a set piece that you can refer to other copies of?
> Your matching of the finish looks perfect. =D>


Hi DaveL
It tell the truth, the arms had my scratching my head for about 9 months ( it was for someone I was friendly with ), as I am not a full time carver it took time to work out where the arms went as they where broken at the armpit :? .
In the end I think it was as good as it could been and I was very happy with it.
Yes the colour was perfect and I still pinch myself that I did it as I have spent more time on the bench making than polishing, its what I have picked up from watching some very good polishers over the years 
Colour matching is one of the hardest skills in polishing, some of the one's I have known have had off days when they could not get a colour right . so for me to have got the colour as good as that left me very happy and my friend finding it hard to see which one's I did and he did know a bit about what he was looking at


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 May 2006)

Fabulous work, Colin =D> =D> =D> 

No doubt helped by some equally well-made carving tools :wink: :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (11 May 2006)

Hi PaulI do have about 65-75 carving tools and only about 8 are made by me  ( helps I have been coecting them for about 22 years ) :shock: :wink:


----------



## kevin m (19 May 2006)

Hi, Colin, I have just read all this post and admired the pictures and have to say that what you have done is absolutely fantastic. These things must take ages to do. Well done and I am sure if you have any more pictures of work people would love to see them. Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Colin C (19 May 2006)

Thank very much Kevin
I have been lucky as I have been doing this a while now and I do you some more things that I will be posting pic's of, A carving of my old cap badge ( did a few years TA ) but I have to find it first :-k and also have to finish it too :roll:


----------



## prawnking (30 May 2006)

cant wait to c what else you have too show, i am amazed at how you can get such great detail in tiny pieces, 
truely amazed.


----------



## Colin C (30 May 2006)

Thanks prawnking 
I aim to pleases  
You can too with the help from this forum as lots I have learned to do has been self tought and have seen some things done where I have worked


----------



## JFC (31 May 2006)

Very very nice work ! You Sir , are a true Craftsman .


----------



## Colin C (31 May 2006)

Now JFC from you   as if you are not :roll: 
Thanks


----------



## Colin C (18 Jun 2006)

Now for the some more pic's of a Love spoon I made for my wife a few years ago ( well 11 now I look ai the date :shock: )


----------



## Colin C (18 Jun 2006)

I did have fun making it bit it would have been easier if I had not used pine #-o ](*,) 




It is out of one peice of wood with no joints


----------



## Colin C (18 Jun 2006)




----------



## Colin C (18 Jun 2006)




----------



## Colin C (18 Jun 2006)




----------



## JFC (19 Jun 2006)

That spoon is a true work of art ! Colin showed me it the other day and it really is an amazing piece :shock:


----------



## Colin C (19 Jun 2006)

Thanks Jason, I am glad you liked it  
Ps you are doing the next one :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Jun 2006)

Lovely work, Colin (as always) =D> =D> 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (23 Jun 2006)

This is for a friends first grandchild ( counting down the three months to go)








There will also an egg and box for it all


----------



## como (23 Jun 2006)

Hi Colin,

I love the segmented work, I just can't get my head around how you would glue that up. Good stuff.

Mark


----------



## Colin C (23 Jun 2006)

Hi como
If you look at the second pics and think of it as square, it should be easier to see.


----------



## como (23 Jun 2006)

Yep, it does look a bit clearer, still looks amazing though. I think I might have a go at something segmented when I get a bit of time to play :roll: :roll:


----------



## SimonA (23 Jun 2006)

And heres me thinking that would make a really nice mallet! Sorry Colin, great work! :lol: 

SimonA


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Jun 2006)

Another lovely piece of work, Colin :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (23 Jun 2006)

SimonA":15dt9c74 said:


> And heres me thinking that would make a really nice mallet! Sorry Colin, great work! :lol:
> 
> SimonA


Simon :roll: 
You have not got it wrong if you think about it, if left in the hands of a baby that is just what it would be  ( hopefully not with this one ) (hammer)[-o<


----------



## Colin C (6 Aug 2006)

Hi all 
Its me again
Can some one tell me which army cap badge this is ( sorry no prizes :roll: )


----------



## Colin C (6 Aug 2006)

It has some way to go to be finished and it will be painted to


----------



## Colin C (6 Aug 2006)




----------



## Alf (6 Aug 2006)

Royal Green Jackets? Nice laurels and crown, Colin. =D> 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (6 Aug 2006)

Thats not fare [-( [-(  
That was quick and hopefully soon :roll: I will get it finished and painted, which does make a big difference


----------



## Colin C (6 Aug 2006)

You cant see it in the big pic but it will have navel crown at the bottom to, plus the bugle in the middle too. 
Not sure if I am look forward to doing all the battle honors again ](*,) 
This is my second one


----------



## Alf (6 Aug 2006)

Sorry, Colin - I have a hopeless search engine addiction and just have to know 

I confess, I have zero idea why an army badge would have a naval crown - care to educate me? Now a RM globe and laurel, that'd be a fun one to carve I reckon. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (6 Aug 2006)

You should not let any RM know but we ( Green Jackets ) where one of the first marine type soldiers, with the light foot in 1809 Copenhagen, if I have my dates right
I was in the TA for over 7 years and we have a very long history as one of the oldest regiments still going  
Ps I have thought about doing the RM cap bagde at some time and still might one day :roll: :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Aug 2006)

Have no idea on the badge Colin but I like the carving. Well done on keeping all that short grain intact!


----------



## Alf (7 Aug 2006)

Dunno that a date in the 1800s is going to worry the Marines :wink: Didn't know that though; interesting. The list of old regiments still going must be getting pretty boomin' short these days 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Aug 2006)

That's looking very nice, Colin.

Paul


----------

